# Engagement



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Well guys I asked the "big question" last Friday night and she said yes so I am now an engaged man!!! Haven't set a date yet, but are leaning towards late summer into the fall......


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Congrats Eric :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Way to go! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Is that way to go, :beer: , or way to go,  . J/K.....Congrats Eric.

:beer: :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Actually its...A fall wedding????


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

congrats!! make your you buy all the toys you need before then. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Eric Hustad said:


> Well guys I asked the "big question" last Friday night and she said yes so I am now an engaged man!!! Haven't set a date yet, but are leaning towards late summer into the fall......


We've already got a family wedding on the resident duck opener.............don't be getting any ideas!!! :wink:


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

Way to go Big Fella!!


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

:beer: CONGRATS MAN!!!!!
JUST MAKE SURE YOU GET YOUR FILL OF HUNTING AND FISHING IN BEFORE YOU HAVE TO TONE IT DOWN!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks Guys, I hear what your saying. That's why I bought the AValanche first before the ring  I have had to make it clear about not having any dates picked during the season, but being from Mott an October wedding may not be a bad idea :huh:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Congrats!! :beer: I'm hoping you laid down the law about hunting and fishing before you asked! :wink: My wife just knows that during the months of Aug. thru Dec. I just sort of disappear... I usually pay for it in the off months though! Congrats again and good luck!


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

I just got back from a wedding and I never felt more depressed in my life. I think it goes something like this....

"and another one bites the dust"

Nah, congrats. People say to make sure to get a wife that doesn't love to hunt and fish but I beg to differ. If she likes to do that sort of stuff you'll never hear NO or have to worry about hiding the reciepts. Good luck! Communication is the key I'm told :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Get the agreement in writing - it will be worth it's weight in gold in a few years!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Congrats Eric!! :beer:


----------

